# Haben Sie schon einmal Tiger Woods PGA Tour Golf gespielt?



## Administrator (20. Juli 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (20. Juli 2004)

Nö. Aber das 'noch nicht' zeigt doch eigentlich wieder, wie subjektiv die Auswahlmöglichkeiten erstellt wurden....


----------



## Marscel (20. Juli 2004)

Hat hier irgendein TW Arbeiter sich Admin Rechte erhackt? Hier wimmelts ja nur so von diesem Tiger Woods krams. Noch nichteinmal die Möglichkeit "Ich habe kein Tiger Woods" besteht ja...


----------



## BallzOfSteel (21. Juli 2004)

urgs. Hoffentlich hab ich die bald mal alle durch   

MfG


----------



## Max_Power (21. Juli 2004)

SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




wie wärs mit: Golf ist so nützlich wie n Kropf und interessiert mich n feuchten Dreck? oder wenigstens: Hab ich nie und werd ich nie.


----------



## winhistory (21. Juli 2004)

stimmt was hab ich mit golf am hut? der neue Polo ist viel besser...   

aber die fragen sind echt geil formoliert und schon verdächtigt gehäuft.

ich plediere für die auswahl:
° Bleib mir mit den Schrott vom Leibe
° Wir haben noch genug Kaminholz
° Spiele nur minigolf mit schnapsregel (nicht einglocht =...)
° Kann nicht abstimmen weil auf DSF läuft wieder sommerrodeln in burkina faso


----------



## _LC_Matrix (22. Juli 2004)

gabs nicht nen poll "interessieren sie sich für golf" bei dem ~94 Prozent "nein" angeklickt haben - das sagt ja schon alles, da braucht man für die 6 % (die sich verklickt haben *gg*) keine dutzend polls machen.


----------



## Null-Bock (24. Juli 2004)

das is sowiso alles verarsche 

ich stimme immer fleißig dagegen, fertig is. irgentwann sind die redakteure wieder vom tripp runter, dann kommt wieder was normales.


----------



## JohnnyKnoxville21 (24. Juli 2004)

Man braucht sich ja nur den Zwischenstand einmal anzusehen das sich so gut wie niemand hier für dieses Spiel interessiert !!! Durch noch mehr Umfragen wird das auch nicht besser.....


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Juli 2004)

_LC_Matrix am 22.07.2004 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> gabs nicht nen poll "interessieren sie sich für golf" bei dem ~94 Prozent "nein" angeklickt haben - das sagt ja schon alles, da braucht man für die 6 % (die sich verklickt haben *gg*) keine dutzend polls machen.


Naja, ich vermute mal, dass die Redaktion derart von 'Pro Golf'-Leserbriefen überschwemmt wird, dass man wieder im Forum die Gegenprobe machen wollte. War ja bei den Handyspielen damals auch so.


----------



## XMasTree (25. Juli 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.07.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> _LC_Matrix am 22.07.2004 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, Miffi, hier triefts ja vor Ironie 

Komm, lass uns mal schnell Tiger Woods auf unseren Handys gegeneinander ONLINE spielen, und dabei noch tolle Ringtones runterladen...


----------



## Angryminer (30. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht wollen die Redakteure die Entwickler der Tiger Woods-Serie um ihren Job bringen.
Vielleicht wollen die Redakteure von pcgames einfach keine Golfspiele mehr testen.
Vielleicht haben die Entwickler der Serie aus ihrem dunklen Programmiererverließ eine Hilfe-eMail an die US-Marines und pcgames geschickt, mit dem Aufruf "Holt uns hier raus! Wir wollen auch Egoshooter programmieren! Freiheit!".

Angryminer


----------



## Deige (10. August 2004)

Was ein Müll....das is so überflüssig wie ein Türstopper eh...scheiss Tiger Woods eh...


----------



## Caputo (12. August 2004)

Fehlt nur noch ne beach-volleyball Umfrage oder hallenhalma in 3D, vielleicht auch blinde kuh oder stille post im erweiterten modus mit profiliga und manageroption... äh naja. viel spass beim golfen.


----------



## Berghutzen (13. August 2004)

Caputo am 12.08.2004 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt nur noch ne beach-volleyball Umfrage oder hallenhalma in 3D, vielleicht auch blinde kuh oder stille post im erweiterten modus mit profiliga und manageroption... äh naja. viel spass beim golfen.



Whoa, Stille Post mit Manageroption ! Geil! Wo kann ich das runterladen !!!!


----------



## Wulfhammer (19. August 2004)

Tiger Woods? Muss man (Mann) den kennen?


----------



## davidian2000 (19. August 2004)

Wulfhammer am 19.08.2004 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger Woods? Muss man (Mann) den kennen?



ja, das ist der moderne faust in schwarz.
hat seine seele dem nike verkauft.


----------



## lirk (19. August 2004)

Wulfhammer am 19.08.2004 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger Woods? Muss man (Mann) den kennen?



Naja, der is ja sowas wie der Beckenbauer des Golfens. Und dazu is er auch noch dunkelhäutig. Mehr weiß ich aber auch net über ihn. Und achja, er verdient sich ne goldene Nase beim golfen. Und man könnt meinen, dass er auch für jede Umfrage zum Thema Golf Geld bekommt.


----------

